# New Blood



## 1Houston (Nov 29, 2003)

3-cats, 2-birds, 2-fish, 1-dog in Colorado

1st purchase...Hiroshi (1 fawn Great Dane who doesn't live with me now)
1st adoption...Mehmet & Vedat (2 beautiful cats from the pound)
2nd purchase...Nevzat &Tetsuko (2 nice birds-Parakeets)
1st find...Hasan (1 Very Russian Blue-looking 2-week old cat we found)

This is my family. My cousin takes care of my dog now, thanks to God.
We have 3 cats now, 2 fish and 2 birds.

If I can find out how to post pics of my cats, I'll do so.

Nice to meet you all! Cheers!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the catforum! We have lots of picture posting experts, but I am unfortunately not one of them. I know we'll enjoy hearing about your menagerie, and I feel certain you'll have fun here. There are lots of great people and interesting posts!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, you and your pet family. :lol: 

As far as pics go in the top right it says Cat Photos, you can just do it from your computer... it just says to browse etc and you just click where it is on your computer., if you need help pm me.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Cheers back to you 1 Houston!
Looking forward to seeing your babies!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum. I hope you like it here!


----------

